
NASA engineer explains the aerodynamics of the World Cup soccer ball (2014) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/15/turbulence/why-the-world-cup-suddenly-has-so-many-goals
======
dnetesn
The ball designed changed for the 2018 World Cup. Here's a history.
[https://www.worldsoccer.com/world-cup/world-cup-
ball-401201](https://www.worldsoccer.com/world-cup/world-cup-ball-401201)

